# Cordless Tool Kits



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

One advantage in my area to DeWalt is that they are so
widely used, so it is easy to find a battery or charger 
in a pinch, although maybe it's different in other areas.
They also have a lot of different tools, probably more 
than any other brand, e.g. I use a cordless jigsaw a 
fair amount, and Dewalt was one of the few I found.
Their worklights are also pretty handy IMO.

Havings said that, while Dewalt is usually OK, I prefer my
Milwaukee cordless tools, but I am sure there are plenty
of opinions out there.


----------



## Yillis (Apr 21, 2008)

In reality, a first term apprentice shouldn't have to worry about a sawzall, or any saw at all.

Shouldn't prolly have to worry about a cordless either.

Regardless, the 4-piece dewalt set (Drill, Flashlight, Circular Saw, Sawzall) has lasted over 7 years with us, and I know someone who has a Makita 4-piece that's not that old, and has had to be rapaired a few times.

But, the cordless I use every day, is the 10.8 Makita set, Impact drill and Driver drill.

Anyway, my point is, do you really need that set yet? What does the company you work at have for you to use?


----------



## paulcanada (Feb 6, 2009)

My brother has a makita kit and really likes it. he has had it since his first year and uses the drill, impact and sawzall all the time. his big thing is the fact that the drill is light. i know some other guys with them as well and they are really happy with the set.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm a little bit worried about why a first year feels compelled to buy a cordless kit. Nonetheless, I'd encourage you to not spend any serious money on it at this point. Couple reasons... 1) You shouldn't have to buy these things youself in the first place. 2) People won't steal junky brands of tools; tools that you probably can't afford to replace quickly if they are stolen. 3) When you get a real job, the contractor will either supply that stuff for you or he'll replace your junky one's with good one's as yours break.


----------



## Mastertorturer (Jan 28, 2009)

A first year should absolutely think about getting a drill. The truth is; times are changing. If you stick to the ways of an older generation you will be left behind.

To answer your question, Makita drills are specifically made for electricians [Or at least a large number of them]. They are extremely precise. What I noticed was that they spin slower and at more varied speeds through the trigger pull. Which basically means you will feel the smoothness of the motor. 

A good way to think about it is this. Makitas' are scalpels and Dwalts are sledge hammers. In my opinion the Dewalt brand is for brutes who drop their tools and abuse them to hell. 

I own these drills and they are AMAZING. 

http://makita.ca/index.php?event=tool&id=706&catid=0
http://makita.ca/index.php?event=tool&id=3


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

so another words makita wont take the abuse of a normal jobsite like dewalt will?


----------



## Gents (Jul 31, 2008)

Mastertorturer said:


> A first year should absolutely think about getting a drill. The truth is; times are changing. If you stick to the ways of an older generation you will be left behind.
> 
> To answer your question, Makita drills are specifically made for electricians [Or at least a large number of them]. They are extremely precise. What I noticed was that they spin slower and at more varied speeds through the trigger pull. Which basically means you will feel the smoothness of the motor.
> 
> ...


How is that little drill? i just saw it in the flyer at work and wounder how it was


----------



## Hidyusbeast (Dec 28, 2008)

electricalperson said:


> so another words makita wont take the abuse of a normal jobsite like dewalt will?


Well all I know is that my 18 volt lithium ion impact is 1 tough sob. my partner was using it at about 20+ ft from the ground when he dropped it. I was like  . We looked and it was on the floor with the battery popped off. I put the battery back on and it was as good as before dropping it. Amazing ergonomics, nice led's on them that stay on for a lil after letting go of the trigger,and light batteries that charge in about 15 minutes. What more can you ask from a tool? You can't go wrong buying a nice tool.


----------



## Mastertorturer (Jan 28, 2009)

That little drill is great. If you need to do any overhead drilling you willl appreciate the weight of it. 

The best part is using it for live switches/receptacles. You can press the device firmly against the box and get those screws out easy and fast. 

The real reason I got it though was for one item. A marrette driver to turn #30's. An unfortunate part of my job is changing ballasts. It's boring and you have to twist lots of wirenuts.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Hey Gents is the company that you work for making you buy these tools? I have never worked for a company that makes you furnish your own power tools. All I have ever supplyed was my hand tools.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

william1978 said:


> Hey Gents is the company that you work for making you buy these tools? I have never worked for a company that makes you furnish your own power tools. All I have ever supplyed was my hand tools.


I've noticed a trend the last 5 years that many contractors are requiring their guys to supply their own cordless drill. For the price of those things, that's probably not a big deal. A few in my area are also requiring the employee to provide a sawzall, but these are contractors that pay pretty well, so that becomes less of a big deal. Just like anyting else, the employee is free to say "no thanks" and shop for a different employer.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

i've used Dewalt , Panasonic, and i recently bought a Ryobi 12v lith ion for installing outlets and such...The problem i have with dewalt is the batteries, Panasonic lasted a long time, but lacked the power of the dewalt, so far Ryobi has been pretty good and it wasn't expensive


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

I got DeWalt drills, sawzall and circular saw kit - nice and the batteries charge very fast. But the undersized circular saw and expensive blades is of use to noone.

I've got a Hilti hammerdrill that is the cat's meow - wish I needed it more than I do.

But the best is the Milwakee cordless holeshooter / hammerdrill wiich will rip your arm out of it's socket if you let it. The battery can slide in from the front or the back, depending on the type of drill bit you're using, to maintain balance. I wanted to get the matching sawzall but they've since switched to a Lithium Ion type battery, and the last thing I need or want is more batteries to maintain.


----------



## chris.gianti (Aug 14, 2009)

*My experience with cordless tools*

DEWALT: horrible experience
I first owned a dewalt kit (hammer drill, skill saw, recipro saw, flashlight). 
I bought it off ebay for 300. Came new in the box, unopened, looked great. The flashlight had problems new (had to jiggle it to get it to turn back on). The drill's chuck had to be repaired & the new chuck they replaced it with sucked...it didn't hold bits as well (even though I tightened it down hard)...bits came loose and this eventually caused the drill to jerk hard (damaging the drill). 
The reciprocating saw, after two months use, started clacking, burning up batteries, & overheating. Sent it in to get it fixed (which took time because supposedly they were running low on this particular part). After getting it back, the thing broke again within a day of using it. Sent it back again, they sent it back to me supposedly fixed & it went back to broken again immediately. The two year warranty ran out and I could no longer fix anything. I sold all of it dirt cheap and tossed the recipro in the garbage. Never wanted DeWalt again. DeWalt really pissed me off.

Ryobi: ok
I figured DeWalt is crap so I went Ryobi. Logic: the warranty on supposedly the best tools, DeWalt, is lousy (sending a tool back to me fixed which breaks in a day after scant use?! Replacing a chuck with a worse chuck?!) so I'll get disposable tools. Ryobi was ok, but I had to have 4 to 5 batteries in order to keep working. I'm drilling houses. Ultimately the power & battery life was unsatisfactory after owning it for a year.

Rigid: great then bad
Lifetime warranty. Who could go wrong with that? Then I find out they don't make an 18v right angle drill (yes I know they make a right angle impact, but that's not what I need, even ryobi has a right angle drill). They also have a design flaw with their hammer drill. After less than a year of use the battery tabs (or the slots on the drill for these tabs) get worn and the batteries slip off the drill. I have to hold the battery on the drill while I'm drilling. I could send this in and get it back but I know that ultimately they will wear out again and I'll have to send it in again to infinity. This problem exists on all their drills. I've used a friends and the battery slipped off the drill and fell 40 feet while drilling a hole. It still worked (good durability). But the damn battery slipped off again while drilling the same hole.


----------



## Boneshaker (Jul 31, 2009)

First things first, I don't believe any employee should be required to buy his/her own power tools especially an apprentice. However, having said that here is my two cents on the subject. We use mostly Milwaukee at my shop. We have had real good luck over the years. They have good battery life, pretty tough and comfortable to use. I've never had good luck with the Makita but after looking at some of the posted links and such I may have to give them another try. It looks like a pretty nice tool.


----------



## Richard Rowe (May 25, 2009)

Unless you really need the power of the 18v I would suggest you look at the Bosch 12v Impactor. It will do for most work and light too. There are lots of good tools out there and more opinions than tools, in the end you got to make the chioce. Sears(yeah I know thats taboo here) has a new line of small 12v called Nextec, don't know much about them but they are cheaper than others of this type.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> I got DeWalt drills, sawzall and circular saw kit - nice and the batteries charge very fast. But the undersized circular saw and expensive blades is of use to noone.
> 
> I've got a Hilti hammerdrill that is the cat's meow - wish I needed it more than I do.
> 
> But the best is the Milwakee cordless holeshooter / hammerdrill wiich will rip your arm out of it's socket if you let it. The battery can slide in from the front or the back, depending on the type of drill bit you're using, to maintain balance. I wanted to get the matching sawzall but they've since switched to a Lithium Ion type battery, and the last thing I need or want is more batteries to maintain.


 
A good friend has a brand new 18v nicad sawzall still in the box if your interested.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Richard Rowe said:


> Unless you really need the power of the 18v I would suggest you look at the Bosch 12v Impactor. It will do for most work and light too. There are lots of good tools out there and more opinions than tools, in the end you got to make the chioce. Sears(yeah I know thats taboo here) has a new line of small 12v called Nextec, don't know much about them but they are cheaper than others of this type.


 
The Sears stuff is more homeowner than ryobi.


----------



## nratom45-70 (Jul 13, 2009)

:thumbsup:I've bought some Hitachi over the last couple of years, Lowes had some great promos. So far I am very satisfied.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Makita?

Bah, Bosch baby, got everything you need.


----------



## ohmontherange (May 7, 2008)

I bought a factory refurb'd kit from cpo.com a few months ago

Milwaukee 18V lithium ion hammer drill, impactor, sawzall, flashlight, charger, 2 batt's, & case for 349.00

very pleased with it so far. 

but I I still won't part with my 10.8V Bosch - it's the bomb.


----------



## shockme123 (May 13, 2009)

I bought a $30 14.4V Black and Decker cordless drill when it was on sale. Has anyone here had any experience with Black and Decker drills. This one seems pretty basic. Is Black and Decker a good brand to use? Here is a picture of a similar drill:


----------



## Jim Port (Oct 1, 2007)

The Black and Decker may be fine for home use but probably won't take the daily beating on a job site.

You might take some heat for your choice too.


----------



## Boneshaker (Jul 31, 2009)

She don't look like she'll withstand a fall off the top of an 8' step ladder to well. It also may be a bit under powered, as the post before stated B&D is a good Harry the home owner tool but probably wont stand the day to day grind of the trade. You sure don't have much invested into it so it may be worth a try. Good luck and let us know how it works.


----------



## shockme123 (May 13, 2009)

Boneshaker said:


> She don't look like she'll withstand a fall off the top of an 8' step ladder to well. It also may be a bit under powered, as the post before stated B&D is a good Harry the home owner tool but probably wont stand the day to day grind of the trade. You sure don't have much invested into it so it may be worth a try. Good luck and let us know how it works.


Thanks for your input. I'll probably buy a good Dewalt or Makita drill once I start making some money. Some journeymen who I've worked with before either used Dewalt or Makita. Which brand do you recommend?


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Milwaukee, Dewalt is evil.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Bosch, Milwaukee is evil.

But not as evil as DeWalt.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm done with Dewalt. Milwaukee is good. I think the best value for your money is the new Ryobi Lithium Ion series. They are just good enough to use everyday and cheap enough to replace if stolen or broken- oh and the batteries last a long time...unlike some other brands cough cough dewalt.


----------



## Boneshaker (Jul 31, 2009)

I use almost exclusively Milwaukee. They have good power, hold there charge and can survive a tumble.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

DeWalt makes a fine tool, but the batteries are junk. Hitachi is hard to kill. And I know how some of the guys here feel (I think out of ignorance of the tool), but Ryobi is a good tool for the price. Also, alot of guys here look down on big box store brands, but I have owned every brand of cordless out there, and I'm hard on a tool. The Ridgid 24 V hammer drill is the best I have ever owned. I'm going to pick up the Ridgid impact driver over the weekend.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

electricnewf said:


> I bought a $30 14.4V Black and Decker cordless drill when it was on sale. Has anyone here had any experience with Black and Decker drills. This one seems pretty basic. Is Black and Decker a good brand to use? Here is a picture of a similar drill:


Honestly, you will be laughed right off the job. BUT tell them to stick it in their ears. If you take care of it, it is OK. It would be a good tool to put in devices and do some light drilling. If you plan on drilling out a whole house, or hole sawing a steel I-beam, well, you might need something else.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

electricnewf said:


> I bought a $30 14.4V Black and Decker cordless drill when it was on sale. Has anyone here had any experience with Black and Decker drills. This one seems pretty basic. Is Black and Decker a good brand to use? Here is a picture of a similar drill:


It'll do ok. I know a guy who has used the cheapo 18v Black & Decker drills for years and they last for a long time, you just don't abuse them. And when it breaks no biggie it's cheaper to buy a new one than repair a Dewalt. 

I have used the Ryobi Lithiums since they came out, they don't even compare to the regular Ryobi line. The batteries are great and In all honesty I'd buy them over Dewalt. I've had MANY MANY bad experiences with Dewalt and will never buy their cordless tools again and I know a lot of people who think the same about Dewalt.


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

InPhase277 said:


> Honestly, you will be laughed right off the job. BUT tell them to stick it in their ears. If you take care of it, it is OK. It would be a good tool to put in devices and do some light drilling. *If you plan on drilling out a whole house*, or hole sawing a steel I-beam, well, you might need something else.


You drill out a whole house with a cordless drill??:blink: I have dewalt 4 piece kit and its ok, Ive beat the hell out of that drill, it needs to be replaced. If I had to do it all over again id get the new milwaukee 18v lithium ion series, seems pretty sweet.


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

InPhase277 said:


> Honestly, you will be laughed right off the job.


Thats for sure.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

mikeg_05 said:


> You drill out a whole house with a cordless drill??:blink: I have dewalt 4 piece kit and its ok, Ive beat the hell out of that drill, it needs to be replaced. If I had to do it all over again id get the new milwaukee 18v lithium ion series, seems pretty sweet.


I have drilled out a house with a cordless a couple of times. It's not a preferred method, but it will do in a pinch. My Ridgid in low gear gets down and dirty. I changed the battery three times on one job, and twice on another.


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

InPhase277 said:


> I have drilled out a house with a cordless a couple of times. It's not a preferred method, but it will do in a pinch. My Ridgid in low gear gets down and dirty. I changed the battery three times on one job, and twice on another.


That was probably nice not having to drag the cord around.


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

Agree with many others, probably not something you need now, unless it is for your own use.
However, got someolder mikita... 5 or 7 years or old. 12 v and they have been awesome. Used the impact to drive 3/8 lags for elevator work over and over. Love those tools.
I think since then, everyone has come along way.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I couldn't use black and decker, I've used one before, and it felt like a toy.

Plus, I need a good hammer function.


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

You might get kicked outta the union or laughed out of the union and the jobsite if you brought a b&d pile of crap to the site..this includes Ryobi/Craftsman. They have their place for a DIY/Handyman/Hack/Home Owner know it all.

I started with the IBEW with no drill, I did not get a drill on my tool list until my 4th year. This was over 11 years ago..


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

slowforthecones said:


> ..this includes Ryobi/Craftsman. They have their place for a DIY/Handyman/Hack/Home Owner know it all.


That's just ignorant.


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

Boneshaker said:


> I use almost exclusively Milwaukee. They have good power, hold there charge and can survive a tumble.



Yes they do. I am a Milwaukee fan, I had one 18V hammerdrill for 6 years, and it was beat every step of the way, That finally died for the second time (rebuilt once) and I got another one along with a cordless sawzall and a cordless hatchet sawzall. The new drill took a fall out of a roof hatch and hit concrete about 22' down, batt pack flew off landed about 10' away, i climbed down the ladder and put the pack back on the drill and it still worked, and it still is going strong today.


----------



## scott_8222 (Jul 3, 2008)

Has anyone tried Metabo or Hilti brand cordless drills?


----------



## San Diego (Aug 31, 2009)

I go makita all the way!

But I must say I did have a dewalt set and it ran very well for the price.

Bosch was not good to me!


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

scott_8222 said:


> Has anyone tried Metabo or Hilti brand cordless drills?


I have. If you're the type that feels compelled to have the absolute best of everything, those two brands will suit you fine. I try to strike a balance between performance and price. Doesn't always work, but that's the goal.


----------



## BadSplice (Sep 5, 2009)

I've used two Hilti cordless tools recently. The 18Volt Li-Ion cordless drill is VERY strong and lasts all day, but it's just as heavy as typical 18Volt drills. It's not like the Makita 18Volt Li-Ion in which you save a lot of weight.

Also, the 36Volt Li-Ion TE-7A is a thing of beauty. It drills for a LONG time (not all day, but long enough) and is as powerful as the Bosch Bulldog corded hammerdrills that we usually use. It's great not having to drag around a cord when drilling all day (especially when on a lift) and the nice thing about the Hilti is that it doesn't weigh much more than a corder hammer drill.

I definitely agree with the previous poster about not always having to have the best. But in the case of the TE-7A, I don't think anything comes close.


----------



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

slowforthecones said:


> You might get kicked outta the union or laughed out of the union and the jobsite if you brought a b&d pile of crap to the site..this includes Ryobi/Craftsman. They have their place for a DIY/Handyman/Hack/Home Owner know it all.
> 
> I started with the IBEW with no drill, I did not get a drill on my tool list until my 4th year. This was over 11 years ago..



A good craftsman can make superior results with inferior equipment


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

heavysparky said:


> A good craftsman can make superior results with inferior equipment


That's absolutely true, but I'd rather have an unfair advantage. No sense making the job any harder than it has to be.


----------



## BadSplice (Sep 5, 2009)

heavysparky said:


> A good craftsman can make superior results with inferior equipment


I couldn't agree more. But there is a HUGE difference between a good craftsmen and a good producer.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

BadSplice said:


> I couldn't agree more. But there is a HUGE difference between a good craftsmen and a good producer.


Yeah, there's an angle I hadn't thought about. Matter of fact, some excellent craftsmen are terrible producers. Some guys can't balance the workmanship vs. productivity aspect of installing electrical work.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Yeah, there's an angle I hadn't thought about. Matter of fact, some excellent craftsmen are terrible producers. Some guys can't balance the workmanship vs. productivity aspect of installing electrical work.


 I agree 100 percent with that statement. And Ill take it one step further, the best electricians are the ones that are well rounded resi,commercial, and industrial. nothing pumps my nads more than when a guy tells me "I dont do old work resi, or guys that only have industrial experiance , or my all time favorite was a fella I interviewed three weeks ago that told me "Im a commercial specialist" and that I should only put him on commercial work....LMFAO...


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Boneshaker said:


> I use almost exclusively Milwaukee. They have good power, hold there charge and can survive a tumble.


 Ahhh Milwaukee my first drill was an 18 volt nicad type and it was built in Germany....! hands down the best freakin drill ever built. Nothing has come even close to that beast. It would drill through wood like it was mad at it and the batteries lasted for a looooong time. Oh what happened to my beloved Milwaukee's. Every time I think about getting a different brand I always stay loyal to them.......


----------



## BadSplice (Sep 5, 2009)

I recently used a Makita bdf452hw. This is the black model with the smaller 1.5Ah battery that charges in 15 minutes.

They make the makita bdf452 model (which is the classic Makita blue/green color) with the 3Ah battery that charges in 30 minutes but weighs more and costs more, but I believe the drill itself is exactly the same.

Has anyone used either of these models?

I like the makita bdf452hw a lot because it weighs almost nothing. I have a full set of Dewalt 18Volt tools and when I need a really strong drill I could break that out. But the Makita seems like it would be great for all the normal drill/driving needs, and it would be a pleasure to use instead of the heavy Dewalt 18Volt.


----------



## azsly1 (Nov 12, 2008)

captkirk said:


> I agree 100 percent with that statement. And Ill take it one step further, the best electricians are the ones that are well rounded resi,commercial, and industrial. nothing pumps my nads more than when a guy tells me "I dont do old work resi, or guys that only have industrial experiance , or my all time favorite was a fella I interviewed three weeks ago that told me "Im a commercial specialist" and that I should only put him on commercial work....LMFAO...



i'm a 2nd year apprentice that only has industrial and very little commercial experince... the company i work for only does industrial. i was subbed to another company to rope mc in some stores... i'm willing to learn any aspect of the trade though...

i guess that pumps your nads huh?


----------



## BadSplice (Sep 5, 2009)

azsly1 said:


> i guess that pumps your nads huh?


Yeah, he won't like me either. I'm sure you could find any day laborer at the local Home Depot that could rope a new house faster than me since I don't have much experience in that circumstance. 

I'd like to learn, but it's just not what we do that often. I'd really like to learn all the tips and tricks of fishing houses, I missed out on that since my apprenticeship was mostly commercial.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

There are so many aspects to electrical.

Hell, any trade.

A framing carpenter may be able to throw up a house in no time, but he could struggle crafting the moulding around a window.

It's silly to _expect_ someone to be a pro at it all.


----------



## azsly1 (Nov 12, 2008)

BadSplice said:


> Yeah, he won't like me either. I'm sure you could find any day laborer at the local Home Depot that could rope a new house faster than me since I don't have much experience in that circumstance.
> 
> I'd like to learn, but it's just not what we do that often. I'd really like to learn all the tips and tricks of fishing houses, I missed out on that since my apprenticeship was mostly commercial.



exactly my point, and thanks frasbee for that explanation. because someone may not have experience, they may feel inclined to want to to what they know how to do. i sure would but i along with many others i'm sure would be down to learn another aspect of the trade.:thumbsup:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Frasbee said:


> It's silly to _expect_ someone to be a pro at it all.


You're right, but that's the wish, just the same. 

What gets me cranked up is when a guy applies for a job and says that he can do X, Y, and Z, when he's really only good at X.


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

scott_8222 said:


> Has anyone tried Metabo or Hilti brand cordless drills?





MDShunk said:


> I try to strike a balance between performance and price. Doesn't always work, but that's the goal.


I have Ryobi and Rigid cordless drills and they are fine for most applications. Some things you can't cut corners on. A couple years ago I bought a Hilti SFH 181-A. That drill absolutely kicks butt. If you need to install tapcons all day long, Hilti IMO is a must.

Just bought the SFH 18A last week, the SFH 181-A has been discontinued. Oooohh, shiny!


----------



## BadSplice (Sep 5, 2009)

That 18-A is what I've been using, it really is super powerful and the batteries last a long time. 

The only thing is that it's heavy. I thought Li-Ion drills were supposed to be light, but the 18-A is heavier than typical 18V NiCad or NiMH drills.


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

BadSplice said:


> That 18-A is what I've been using, it really is super powerful and the batteries last a long time.
> 
> The only thing is that it's heavy. I thought Li-Ion drills were supposed to be light, but the 18-A is heavier than typical 18V NiCad or NiMH drills.


Well, it is slightly lighter than the previous model. The weight doesn't bother me as I am 'strong like bull'.:whistling2:


----------



## BadSplice (Sep 5, 2009)

Chris Kennedy said:


> Well, it is slightly lighter than the previous model. The weight doesn't bother me as I am 'strong like bull'.:whistling2:


Yeah, we're all Hercules, but lighter tools are still better. That's why I'm looking into the Makita 18V Li-Ion tools. It seems they could handle 95% of the work, the big guns like the Hilti 18-A could be used for the extra 5% where a really strong drill is needed.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> You're right, but that's the wish, just the same.
> 
> What gets me cranked up is when a guy applies for a job and says that he can do X, Y, and Z, when he's really only good at X.


Well, when I apply for jobs I list as much as possible just to show I've been around, but on my resume or application I _will_ specify "some/minimal experience in residential wiring". If they want to know any more detail they'll ask. If it isn't a concern they'll ignore it all together anyway.

If I know it's commercial, I would put at the top that I'm experienced in bending 1/2''-1'' EMT and _some_ experience with rigid threading and bending because I don't want to give the impression I'm better than I really am.

I worked with a guy that said he had 2 years experience and couldn't drive a single screw without difficulty and was fired his 2nd day on the job.


----------

